# Beneful Healthy Weight dog food



## shinobu_warner (Sep 21, 2009)

Our dog is over weight, so we started Beneful. It has been 6months or so now.
We never had problem with other dog food, but with Beneful health weight, 8year old yellow lab gradually is loosing appetite and now vomiting dog food.
She sleeps all day long now and seemed she lost energy.
She does not want to eat Beneful at all. She eats dog biscuits and other food. So I stopped feeding her Beneful. Any report regarding dog may get sick from this product?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This food is garbage, check it out 1.corn BAD, 2. by-product BAD 3. corn gluten BAD 4. soy BAD 5. Whole weat BAD,, There is nothing in this product that is good for your dog, just plain garbage. Worst food on the market....

1. Ground yellow corn
2. chicken by-product meal
3. corn gluten meal
4. Soy Bean Hulls
5. Whole Wheat Flour


----------



## Leah (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the worst food you can feed. Look at the ingredients! Solid Gold, Orijen, Canidea, Wellness, Merrick and Timberwolf are the only great brands we have. Why? Because dog food companies do NOT care for our dogs, they only care for there money, they want to spend LESS MONEY on the ingredients they put in there dog food and the worst quality. Why? Because they only care about money, they really don't care for the quality of there food, they only care about money. The brands like Solid Gold, Orijen, Canidea, Wellness, Merrick and Timberwolf, use the BEST ingredients, they CARE for the quality of there food and they CARE for there animals, this is why EVERYONE should feed these brands, NOT Beneful, Purina, Iams, Little Caesars, Sience Diet and all those other BAD BRANDS! Remember, don't buy these brands buy the BEST brands.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

Leah,

While i agree that Orijen and Wellness are good foods, I am not sold on Timberwolf and canidae which are made by Diamond. Seriously the best food made right now is Evo which has the lowest Carbs. Period. They also have their own facility where they produce their own foods. Merrick is not too bad but as a grainless food show fair amount of carbs.


----------



## Shane (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a Golden Retriever whom was overweight. I put her on the Benefuls Healthy weight and within 2 months she passed. I do not recommend this dog food. I love purina products or at least I did.. Please becareful..... Sorry Purina, but this food needs to be discontinued...


----------

